# Ubisoft “Confident that the Next Installment of Assassin’s Creed will be the Biggest to Date”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ubisoft “Confident that the Next Installment of Assassin’s Creed will be the Biggest to Date”*










Last year, _Assassin’s Creed _fans were treated to the climactic ending of Ezio’s story with _Revelations_, and it looks like Ubisoft is planning to outdo themselves this year with their next installment, assuring gamers that the next game will be bigger and better in so many ways.

Speaking to MCV, Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot promised big things from the next _Assassin’s Creed_._Assassin’s Creed is an incredible franchise and there are a lot of expectations that it will continue to grow. We are pleased with our continued success so far: in the US, Assassin’s Creed: Revelations was a Top Ten title for the entire calendar year, which shows that the demand is definitely there._
_
We think that delivering regular instalments and expanding the brand to other platforms will continue to satisfy the demand, while at the same time attracting new fans. And we’re confident that the next instalment of Assassin’s Creed will be the biggest to date._​A new title should hit store shelves by year’s end and all signs point to a Desmond-heavy game either set in the game’s present, or in a different time. Which era would you want to see filled with Assassins?

Source: PSLS


----------



## janos666 (Nov 19, 2011)

I think AC was a cool new game, ACII was still interesting with some refreshments, ACII-BH bring in some new stuff to keep up the interest but ACII-R was nothing but some new quests for the BH game. Nothing really new, and the story continued but doesn't really developed. It wasn't bad, I still enjoyed it but I seriously hope AC3 won't be a new ACII-BH clone in the line.

And an interesting fact: AC used DX 10.1 on PC to do proper anti-alising but every ACII games were limited to DX 9.0...:sneeky:


----------

